# Yorkville YCX212 cab, $80. Toronto



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

davetcan said:


> Damn!


I know........right?!? 212 is on my gear bucket list. Driving to Toronto to get one is not.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Geez.. I got mine for 80 bucks but it didn't have anything no electronics, no speakers. I just pretty much bought the cab. No grill cloth on the grill so you could see the metal. Which is what is underneath that grill cloth.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I just sold one of these for the second time to the same guy (long story he bought it and traded it back to me then missed it). Seventy 80's get a bad rep but sound pretty good in these cabs. Easy rewire to 16 ohms. Smokin deal.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Still available.
If it were closer I'd get it - and I don't need it


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

BlueRocker said:


> Seventy 80's get a bad rep but sound pretty good in these cabs.


I've got an older YCV40 with the Seventy 80 and thought for sure I'd be swapping it out, but I like the Fenderish tone I get with it in the amp. I'd love this cab, but like others, I don't NEED another cab. It's on the "want" list more than anything.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

My cab itch is scratched for now with my recent Barefaced purchase but I'd be all over this if it was closer. I'm trying to hide guitar cabs in every room  You'd be surprised what you can get away with if you cover it with a doily and stick a plant on top.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> My cab itch is scratched for now with my recent Barefaced purchase but I'd be all over this if it was closer. I'm trying to hide guitar cabs in every room  You'd be surprised what you can get away with if you cover it with a doily and stick a plant on top.


hahahaha Good idea although we don't have plants in my house as plants don't live in my house and that's not because of me. LOL Hey maybe if you are interested I can sell you my YCX212! It won't be $80 though. LOL


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

80 bucks is ridiculously cheap. That's a well-built cab and the Seventy/80's are surprisingly excellent in a closed-back cab.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

There's so many damn plants in my house it feels like a grow op.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

I’m going to pick this up shortly.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

The lumber to build a 2x12 is almost $80 nowadays lol


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Nvm he called me back and said it’s gone to Niagara


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

